# Modern Arnis Seminar October 9, Bloomington, IN.



## Datu Tim Hartman (May 15, 2004)

Datu Hartman will be teaching Modern Arnis Stick Concepts. For more information contact Steve Scott at 812-339-5425 or e-mail trymcma@gte.net

artyon:


----------



## arnisador (May 15, 2004)

I'll be there!


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (May 15, 2004)

arnisador said:
			
		

> I'll be there!



So will I!

artyon:  :jedi1:  :samurai:


----------



## arnisador (May 15, 2004)

Bring the dogs and it'll be a party!


----------

